# Opera 9(.x) i netscape-flash

## lazy_bum

Zbieram się do napisania tego tematu od jakiegoś czasu, ale w końcu miarka się przebrała. (-;

Opera z nowym flashem potrafi wkurzyć. Objawia się to na dwóch moich maszynach (także na innych userach), mam też potwierdzenia występowania "szarych ekranów śmierci flasha" (inny link) od innej osoby. Czasem ten "efekt" pojawia się po jakimś czasie, czasem już w trakcie dogrywania (jak na załączonym obrazku).* "Efekt" powoduje szarą śmierć wszystkich flashek w danej zakładce.

YouTube wybrałem jako przykład dość przypadkowo, po prostu na nim skończyła się moja cierpliwość. Akurat z tym serwisem nie ma jakiś wielkich problemów, ale są strony, których praktycznie NIE DA się oglądać, bo non-stop pojawiają się szare flashki.

Flasha mam zainstalowanego wg sposobu z tego tematu. Szary ekranik pojawia się zarówno w Operze 9.10 (z portage), jak w weekly 577 i 598.

I teraz moje pytanie(a): Czy to tylko wąska grupa osób jest "robiona na szaro" czy występuje to szerzej? I, jeżeli jest to pierwsza odpowiedź, w jaki sposób/gdzie macie wrzuconego flasha? Wszelkie sugestie mile widziane.

PS. Adres filmiku ze screena, jak ktoś nie widział to gorąco polecam *klik*

* - tak, wiem, ze za dużo tam "czasu". :-P

----------

## vutives

Mnie też Opera czasem robi na szaraka. Włączam jakąś stronę, w międzyczasie gdy się ładuje otwieram inną zakładkę, wracam na stronę z flashem i często jest tam szary element. Do tego jeszcze wielu denerwujacych reklam w styu pop-up "wmontowanych" w stronę nie mogę wyłączyć... A flasha ręcznie ściągnęłem ze strony macromedia i wrzuciłem do katalogu opery z pluginami.

----------

## manwe_

U mnie występuje to tylko kiedy strona z flash'em będzie za długo [> kilka sekund] na nieaktywnej zakładce - czyli jednowątkowe oglądanie filmików  :Wink: 

----------

## garwol

u mnie szare flashe tez sie zdazaja ale rzadko, czesciej sa problemy z np. niedzialajacymi niektorymi odnosnikami w flashowych stronach czy menu, oraz to ze odkad zmienilem lacze na szybsze, spodziewalem sie ze wreszcie filmiki na youtube przestana sie przycinac a efekt jest taki ze nie dzialaja wogole  :Very Happy:  jest okienko filmiku, opera go w tle sciaga ale przycisk play nic nie robi  :Very Happy: . no i jeszcze problemy z klawiatura przy czatach w javie. dlatego niestety czasem jestem zmuszony skorzystac z firefoksa ktorego nielubie   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jey

Mam dokladnie to samo. Nie potrafie wylaczyc flashowych reklam. Okno z flashowym filmem potrafi zniknac po przelaczaeniu na inna zakladke i powrot do tej z filmem. 

OT : Flash flashem ale pozostale formaty sa nie do odtworzenia. Probowalem juz mplayerplug-in z gentoo-wiki nic z tego. Developerzy opery slabo staraja sie z integracja multimediow ze swoja przegladarkaLast edited by jey on Tue Mar 20, 2007 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## garwol

ano reklamy u mnie tez sie nie zamykaly, ale poblokowalem wszystkie jakie mozliwe i juz ich dawno nie widzialem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

mplayerplug-in: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159218 sciagnac zalacznik nazwac net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.35-r1 w odp katalogu overlaya i zemergowac z -gtk +reszta.

flash sie crashuje, reklamy zostaja fakt:/

----------

## Raku

Problemy z flashem to przyczyna, dla której zrezygnowałem z opery i powróciłem do firefoksa.

Rozwiązaniem powinna być instalacja flasha 7 (bo problemy zaczęły się od instalacji flash 9 beta).

----------

## vutives

Tylko, że niektóre strony wymagają flasha 9 (co mnie bardzo wk... BTW), a już na prawdę mnie strzela gdy wchodzę na jakąś stronę, a ta pyskuje, żebym zainstalował najnowszą wersję, mimo, że mam flasha 9. Na szczęście to zdarza się bardzo rzadko.

----------

## wuja

Widzę, że nie jestem osamotniony - mam wszystkie omówione problemy. Wróciłem w Operze do siódemki a jak przyciśnie, to odpalam czasami Firefoxa z dziewiątką.

----------

## lazy_bum

Ja akurat problemów z ubiajeniem reklam nie mam.

Fakt, trafiają się "oporne" reklamy, ale zazwyczaj da się wyklikać jej blokowanie (kilka razy włączyć "block content" lub uparcie klikać ;-). Warto też dodać różne "reklamy" do ~/.opera/urlfilter.ini

Temat (nie) działania flasha pozostaje otwarty. Jak widać dotyczy on szerszej grupy użytkowników.

----------

## psycepa

u mnie objawia sie to podobnie jak wyzej, film na youtubie sie laduje a przycisk play nie robi nic

inne flashki raczej dzialaja

9.0.31.0 to wersja ktora mam

teledyski na onecie czy interii tez nie dzialaja nawet przez mplayerplug-in

zeby je obejrzec musze wycinac adres i podawac mplayerowi w lini komend

fajnie by bylo gdyby zalatwili sprawe youtube'a

czytalem gdzies ze swfdec najnowszy obsluguje youtube'a ale proba zastosowania tego u mnie jakos sie nie powiodla, wiec poki co dalem sobie spokoj

----------

## cerbero

Opera i Flash bardzo fajnie działają pod ... Wine  :Very Happy:  Podobie jak Shockwave player tyle że trzeba przekopiować parę plików do foldeu z pluginami opery.

----------

## Paczesiowa

polecam w operze ustawienie sciezki do pluginow na taka: "/opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins" rozwiazuje to sporo problemow z flaszem

----------

## psycepa

moich nie rozwiazalo  :Smile:  film sie laduje do konca i dalej nic  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

a nie zostawiles czasem starych dodajac tylko te? flaszowi szczegolnie mocno przeszkadza jak jest odpalany z katalogu netscape i problemy mijaja jak jest odpalany z symlinka z innego ktalogu.

----------

## psycepa

nie, zmienilem stare na nowe  :Smile: 

ale sprobowalem sposobu z linku z pierwszego sposobu w watku i niby dziala, ale youtube nie chce sie fullscreenowac  :Smile: 

no coz, jak nie urok...  :Razz: 

----------

## manwe_

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> polecam w operze ustawienie sciezki do pluginow na taka: "/opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins" rozwiazuje to sporo problemow z flaszem

 

Właśnie na odwrót [przynajmniej u mnie i kilku osób którym to pomogło]. Tylko ścieżka /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins + ręczne przekopiowanie pluginów do tego folderu [jak np. flashplayer.xpt, libflashplayer.so i nppdf.so z /opt/netscape/plugins/]. Wszystkich spraw to nie rozwiązywało, ale czasem bez tego zabiegu flash czy acroread wogóle nie chciały działać. Teraz cierpię tylko na ten szary box [opisane powyżej].

----------

## Gabrys

zauważyłem coś podobnego, ale ciekawe rzeczy Opera wypisywała na stdout. Coś w stylu, że wyłącza nieodpowiadające pluginy i była napisana jakaś zmienna środowiskowa, którą można ustawić, żeby tego nie robiła.

----------

## manwe_

```
opera: Plug-in 26231 is not responding. It will be closed.

opera: Define environment variable OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN to keep blocked plug-ins.

```

Zaraz zobaczymy...  :Smile: 

update:

Działa.  :Very Happy:  Otworzyłem 5 zakładek z youtube i 2 z videogoogle, cześć filmów była odtwarzana, cześć ładowała się - żadne nie przeszło w szary box. Kurde, że też nie wpadłem na to wcześniej, żeby zerknąć co opera pluje na stderr.

----------

## vutives

Głupie pytanie: gdzie ustawić to variable? Guglowałem i nic nie znalazłem...

----------

## Carnivorous

to z tą ścieżką?

Tools -> Preferences->advanced-> content i tam powinno być coś obok checkboxa "enable plug-ins" to wejdź tam i powinno być coś w stylu "set plug-ins path". Nie pamiętam dokładnie bo wróciłem do FF a operę wywaliłem w przypływie złości  :Razz: 

----------

## vutives

E, to są ścieżki do folderów z pluginami tak więc to chyba nie to... Chodziło mi o OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN.

----------

## pszemas

tez mam problemy z szarym flashem, napsize ktos gdzie sie zmienia ta zmienna srodowiskowa ?

----------

## manwe_

Minimum dwa sposoby. Pierwszy - zmienna ogólnosystemowa [env.d]. Drugi [tego użyłem] - dopisanie do skryptu, który uruchamia operę.

----------

## pszemas

a mozesz powieidzec co i dgzie dokladnie wpisac ? bo wpisalem do /etc/env.d/00basic OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGINS=1 i nic ;/

----------

## vutives

No, u mnie już wytrzymało dłużej jednak w końcu i tak padło.  :Razz:  Może źle wpisałem?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *pszemas wrote:*   

> a mozesz powieidzec co i dgzie dokladnie wpisac ? bo wpisalem do /etc/env.d/00basic OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGINS=1 i nic ;/

 

Z tego co widać wyżej powinno być: OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN.

Wczoraj, na szybko, uruchomiłem operę przez `OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN="1" opera` i wszystko wydawało się działać. Czas na obszerniejsze testy. (-;

----------

## vutives

Odpaliłem operę tym samym poleceniem co ty, otworzyłem kilka zakładek youtube, jedną video google i było ok. Ale jak zacząłem je wyłączać zrobiło się smutno i szaro i w konsoli pojawiło się to:

```
vutives@localhost ~ $ OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN="1" opera

(process:10127): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gtype.c:2242: initialization assertion failed, use IA__g_type_init() prior to this function

(process:10127): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_clipboard_get_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

Adobe FlashPlayer: gtk_clipboard_get(GDK_SELECTION_PRIMARY); failed. Trying to call gtk_init(0,0);
```

----------

## manwe_

Wg dzisiejszego wpisu na blogu Desktop Team:

 *Quote:*   

> The most important is that we've fixed some issues with Flash 9 on Linux. This means that you can now watch YouTube video fullscreen! (And close annyoing Flash ads.)

 

Zaraz będę testował. Dla niecierpliwych: http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-628/

----------

## jey

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Wg dzisiejszego wpisu na blogu Desktop Team:
> 
>  *Quote:*   The most important is that we've fixed some issues with Flash 9 on Linux. This means that you can now watch YouTube video fullscreen! (And close annyoing Flash ads.) 
> 
> Zaraz będę testował. Dla niecierpliwych: http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-628/

 

Niestety reklamy dalej nie pozwalaja sie wylaczyc. Serwis YouTube dziala, jednak dla mnie nie jest to zaden wyznacznik, poniewaz dzialal rowniez wczesniej. Dla mnie poza wdziecznie wygladajacym numerkiem 9.20 ta wersja nie wnosi nic nowego w kierunku "flash"

Uzyta przeze mnie wersja to opera-9.20-20070330.5-shared-qt.i386-en-628

----------

## KARQL

Moze opisze jak bylo w moim przypadku.

Kiedys dawno temu mialem firefoksa. Jednak, ze posiadam platforme 64 bitowa musialem miec flasha pod 32 bity dlatego tez zainstalowalem binarke foksa. Jednak ta binarka strasznie slabo wypadala u mnie, pochodzila chwile i pozniej jej odbijalo i zaczynala calego procka zzerac. Nie chcialo mi sie wtedy chroota robic wiec postawilem opere. Niby byla fajna zasobow nie pozerala i byla szybka, ale flash na niej to masakra. Filmy na youtube nie dzialaly, reklamy sie nie zamykaly, szare ekrany. Wytrzymywalem z tym dosc dlugo. Filmy z tych serwisow pobieralem na dysk itp. W czasie uzytkowania opery postawilem chroota dla win32codecs i mplayera bo mialem pare rzeczy w rmvb. Pozniej jeszcze kupilem nowa karte dzwiekowa sb live! 5.1 bo ac97 tez mi dala wkosc. Jakos zainstalowalem fire foksa w tym chroocie, ale uzywalem go tylko sporadycznie. Jednak ostatnio mialem do zrobienia rejestracje userow wiec operze bylem zalogowany na admina, a w ff na usera zeby nie trzeba bylo sie non stop przelogowywac. Podczas tej pracy zdarzalo mi sie wchodzic na inne strony zobaczylem wtedy, ze w ff wszystko dziala tak jak powinno nawet z ta nowa karta byl dzwiek w np. filmach i to byl moment kulminacyjny powiedzialem operze do widzenia i nawrocilem sie spowrotem na ff. Teraz jestem zadowolony z przegladarki. Jaki z tego moral opera zla nie jest, ale pod linuksem nie chodzi tak jak powinna chodzic:D 

Bledy ktore dostrzegnalem w operze:

- Szare ekrany

- Reklamy sie nie zamykaly. W 9.00 byl to blad, pozniej w 9.01 to naprawili, a pozniej znowu sie nie zamykaly.

- Serwisy typu youtube nie chodzily mi.

- Nie dzialalo nawet zapisywanie w jednej prostej gierce flashowej.

Mysle, ze na razie nie ma sensu sie meczyc z opera nawet i z powodow ideologicznych:D

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## no4b

Reklam flashowych się nie wyłącza tylko się je blokuje  :Wink: 

----------

## KARQL

Tak w ff mam adblocka, ale mimo tego moze sie zdarzyc, ze sie jakas otworzy i jak sie jej nie da zamknac to to jest denerwujace.

----------

## wirus

Weekly-631 zamyka okienka flashowe(reklamy) prawidłowo

----------

## Gabrys

Opera ma niby tego swojego blokera reklam (treści), ale nie daje on możliwości zblokowania flasha  :Sad: .

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Opera ma niby tego swojego blokera reklam (treści), ale nie daje on możliwości zblokowania flasha :(.

 

"U mnie działa". (-:

----------

## manwe_

W większości wypadków u mnie też [czasem trzeba kliknąć ze 2-3 razy, chyba przyczyną całego problemu jest to, że Opera w trybie wyboru treści do blokowania zamiast przechwycić ten klik, wysyła go do .swf'a]. Podobnie irytuje mnie też obsługa strzałek w grach, po przeniesieniu focus'a na flash Opera powinna nieprzesuwać okna przy użyciu strzałek... grać się nie da bo jednocześnie przewija się strona.

----------

## vutives

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> W większości wypadków u mnie też [czasem trzeba kliknąć ze 2-3 razy, chyba przyczyną całego problemu jest to, że Opera w trybie wyboru treści do blokowania zamiast przechwycić ten klik, wysyła go do .swf'a]. Podobnie irytuje mnie też obsługa strzałek w grach, po przeniesieniu focus'a na flash Opera powinna nieprzesuwać okna przy użyciu strzałek... grać się nie da bo jednocześnie przewija się strona.

 No trochę wkurza. Ja po prostu w konfiguracji klawiatury wyłączyłem przewijanie strzałkami.

----------

## skimos

Zdaje się, że tak ustawia się tą zmienną:

```
export "OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN=1"
```

Nadal zdarza się szary ekran, ale jakby rzadziej i wtedy kiedy zamykam jedną z zakładek w której był odpalony flash. Tak mogę sobie otworzyć ze 3 zakładki na youtubie i śmiga dobrze (póki jednej z nich nie zamknę). A opera dla mnie jest lepsza od firefox dzięki temu, że nie trzeba chwytać za myszkę aby z niej korzystać, wystarczy shift + strzałki. I ogólnie wydaje mi się szybsza.

----------

